# Shakey feed calls



## millet21 (Feb 4, 2014)

This seems like a good place to ask.. how many folks here use one of those shaking feed chuckle calls? Just wondering


----------



## Timbertalker (Feb 4, 2014)

Chances are if you use one of those, you really don't need to be duck hunting.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 4, 2014)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 4, 2014)

Dang Rugger. Wow. It's the off season, here's your chance to practice right here. Use your mouth brother. Blow the words tooka tooka tooka tooka into your call and vary the tone to sound like multiple birds. You should be decent by opening day.

DB


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 4, 2014)

slow day, made me laugh.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 4, 2014)

Brutal


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 4, 2014)

*????????????*



millet21 said:


> This seems like a good place to ask.. how many folks here use one of those shaking feed chuckle calls? Just wondering



Is  "shaking feed chuckle calls" a brand of call? or just your garden variety feed call that can be made with a regular mallard call??


----------



## millet21 (Feb 4, 2014)

Come on I know some of you GA boys use em


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 4, 2014)

I think he's talking about one of those you shake to make the sound for you like my turkey gobble call. Didn't even know they made them for ducks.

DB


----------



## millet21 (Feb 4, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> I think he's talking about one of those you shake to make the sound for you like my turkey gobble call. Didn't even know they made them for ducks.
> 
> DB



Yep see Duckbob's got one, who else owns one?


----------



## across the river (Feb 4, 2014)

Timbertalker said:


> Chances are if you use one of those, you really don't need to be duck hunting.



This is hands down the best quote I have ever read on this forum.


----------



## DEE--Bo (Feb 4, 2014)

rnelson uses one.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

DEE--Bo said:


> rnelson uses one.


I heard he had two hooked to an old MOJO motor


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 5, 2014)

Last time I stopped by killers house I think I seen one strapped on his lanyard.....


----------



## trophyslayer (Feb 5, 2014)

ah yes... the old duck gobbler... brings ducks right in as they feel badly for the mentally handicapped duck making the sound.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Last time I stopped by killers house I think I seen one strapped on his lanyard.....


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 5, 2014)

If this millet guy makes it through today without getting banned it's a miracle.


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 5, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> If this millet guy makes it through today without getting banned it's a miracle.



  i'm waiting too...


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't leave home without it!


----------



## The Fever (Feb 5, 2014)

Turns wood ducks a mile away...


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 5, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Turns wood ducks a mile away...



^^^^^^This


----------



## millet21 (Feb 5, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> If this millet guy makes it through today without getting banned it's a miracle.



We've all been there. The guy walks in the room, then there's a sort of silence. The silence falls away, and that guy is immediately hated. Folks talk about him, can't stand him, and call for him to be gone. All the while, they think, you know what, this guys knows his stuff, he's a sho nuff killa, but still, they hide envy with laughter and want him gone.

I know how you feel duckbob, and I wanna make it clear, I'm there for ya bud. I'm here


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 5, 2014)

Like rhbama3 said, it's the condescending replies you post that has you where you are. I don't care if you kill 'em all or none. But if you're on here, help out, be funny or stay quiet dude. Don't talk down to anybody unless your last name is Christ.

DB


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

DEE--Bo said:


> rnelson uses one.





killer elite said:


> I heard he had two hooked to an old MOJO motor



I have one attatched to one of those predator decoys that come with the rabbit fur attatched to a wire that shakes like crazy. Take the fur off, attach said shakey call with duck tape, and with one flick of the remote you are in business.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 5, 2014)

millet21 said:


> We've all been there. The guy walks in the room, then there's a sort of silence. The silence falls away, and that guy is immediately hated. Folks talk about him, can't stand him, and call for him to be gone. All the while, they think, you know what, this guys knows his stuff, he's a sho nuff killa, but still, they hide envy with laughter and want him gone.
> 
> I know how you feel duckbob, and I wanna make it clear, I'm there for ya bud. I'm here



lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2014)

millet21 said:


> We've all been there. The guy walks in the room, then there's a sort of silence. The silence falls away, and that guy is immediately hated. Folks talk about him, can't stand him, and call for him to be gone. All the while, they think, you know what, this guys knows his stuff, he's a sho nuff killa, but still, they hide envy with laughter and want him gone.
> 
> I know how you feel duckbob, and I wanna make it clear, I'm there for ya bud. I'm here



Yeah, I knew a feller from Missouri like that. Went by the name of DanStan. He liked to shoot fish-eatin' ducks on the big water.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 5, 2014)

Gotta love the duck guru.  I don't even know what to say just sit here and laugh.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, I knew a feller from Missouri like that. Went by the name of DanStan. He liked to shoot fish-eatin' ducks on the big water.



Last I heard he had a run in with some Arkansas boys in a duck forum and got scuffed up pretty bad.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2014)

dawg2 said:


> Last I heard he had a run in with some Arkansas boys in a duck forum and got scuffed up pretty bad.



Them fellers in Arkansas sure can be unfriendly.


----------



## millet21 (Feb 5, 2014)

Keep trying boys. You're a ways away. The geese aint in Missouri yet


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2014)

No, but the hooded mergansers are. I hear they're so thick it takes three shotguns to keep up with 'em.


----------



## millet21 (Feb 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> No, but the hooded mergansers are. I hear they're so thick it takes three shotguns to keep up with 'em.



You've seen my work! You wouldn't actually think I'd shoot a hooded merganser do you?


----------



## tebigcountry (Feb 5, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Gotta love the duck guru.  I don't even know what to say just sit here and laugh.



Come on steelshot.......to be the best you have to learn from the best.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2014)

millet21 said:


> You've seen my work! You wouldn't actually think I'd shoot a hooded merganser do you?



Don't make us bust out the glamourshots pichers.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 5, 2014)

tebigcountry said:


> Come on steelshot.......to be the best you have to learn from the best.....



I knew I was going wrong somewhere


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't make us bust out the glamourshots pichers.



Or the selfies with the signature duck lips


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't make us bust out the glamourshots pichers.



Nothing like busting a limit of sea chickens... right in the lips...


----------



## millet21 (Feb 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't make us bust out the glamourshots pichers.



Go ahead, you'd be posting pics of a person that I don't even know the name of, so go for it.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Them fellers in Arkansas sure can be unfriendly.



They made him stop running his "soup coolers"....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2014)

They weren't KISS fans.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> They weren't KISS fans.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2014)

millet21 said:


> You've seen my work! You wouldn't actually think I'd shoot a hooded merganser do you?


Did you catch them in a crow trap?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> They weren't KISS fans.


----------



## madrabbit (Feb 6, 2014)

Ive never seen so many Mods or Admins in one thread..this cat is famous!!


----------



## tebigcountry (Feb 6, 2014)

madrabbit said:


> Ive never seen so many Mods or Admins in one thread..this cat is famous!!



Yea......like I said......this guy is the king of the duck gods....you can tell he is a youngster in his prime....he learns from nor does he take advice from any mortal man..all his wisdom and knowledge was sent down to him from the duck gods themselves.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 6, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> They weren't KISS fans.



He gives em the Kiss of Death...with da benelli.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 6, 2014)

One the Arkansas boys said his 11 year wouldnt shotem. Talk big and shoot trash ducks. I like my Buffys. I dont wear cool shades or paint my face. You know the world wide web is great anything you say or do will never go away to include your pictures.  You can be any thang you on want on the web until your found out


----------



## millet21 (Feb 6, 2014)

madrabbit said:


> Ive never seen so many Mods or Admins in one thread..this cat is famous!!



Sho nuff


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 6, 2014)

madrabbit said:


> Ive never seen so many Mods or Admins in one thread..this cat is famous!!



Stick around there are abunch more.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 8, 2014)

killer elite said:


> One the Arkansas boys said his 11 year wouldnt shotem. Talk big and shoot trash ducks. I like my Buffys. I dont wear cool shades or paint my face. You know the world wide web is great anything you say or do will never go away to include your pictures.  You can be any thang you on want on the web until your found out




You ain't keepin' it real.  You just ain't representin'!  How you gonna be a successful duck hunter without schlitz malt liquor!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 8, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> You ain't keepin' it real.  You just ain't representin'!  How you gonna be a successful duck hunter without schlitz malt liquor!


I am a bud man


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 8, 2014)

Here you go all you hard core duck men got to have one of these before next season


----------

